# Barn Find - Mercury Pacemaker



## hawkster19 (Jan 14, 2018)

Hey, everybody! Looking for any help you kind ladies and gentlemen can give me to finish my barn find Pacemaker properly. I bought this from a guy's scrap metal pile this past fall after he had pulled it from his barn along with 2 other bikes. He knew this bike wasn't necessarily scrap but he just wanted to get rid of the whole trailer. I was happy to oblige him. At some point, it looks as though this man's son had perhaps mixed some parts between the bikes.

When we had the warm snap this week, I finished disassembling the entire bike. I did my usual rehab which is to leave the patina, straighten mechanical parts, remove surface rust but not disturb paint, put a nice even coating of linseed on the painted parts, grease everything properly, and then reassemble it to ride like new. It's a peach that rides like a champ now. I will redo things in the future as I see fit but I'm loving the results so far.

Here are my questions and sorry for the novel beforehand....

- I've done some extensive research to try and pin down the exact year. Most of my info was gathered from great threads on The CABE but I'm still unsure. The man I purchased this from said it was a "World's Fair" bike but I'm not too sure after all I've read. This has the pinched fenders, the seat post collar is part of the frame, etc. I'm thinking this is not a 1939 so any help identifying the year would be appreciated.

- from the dozens of images and ads I've found online in the past few months, I can't decide about a few parts. I've seen Pacemakers with Torrington 8's and Persons teardrops. This one had the 8's on it when I purchased it but the other 2 bikes had teardrops and Person's Supreme pedals respectively. Any help knowing which of these 3 sets belonged on this Pacemaker is appreciated.

- I saw two examples of the Pacemakers with art deco goosenecks on them. This one had a Snyder art deco stem when I purchased it. Is that the correct stem? Also, this has Torrington bars but I don't think these are the correct shape. Another of the bikes has what I would guess are the correct bars but they're jacked a bit on one side. Any insight on whether my handlebars are original? This had the correct grips which I kept but they are a trainwreck with the points gone off both ends. I'm undecided whether I should put them back on at some point but can decide on that later. The right side shroud is also cracked and missing a bit of the bottom but I can handle that unless someone has a right side lying around somewhere!


 

 

 

 



- the holes drilled into my fender look to be factory BUT they are completely offline with the center strip in the fender. Does this make sense to anyone? I would guess this had the Pacemaker fender ornament originally but are those off center a bit for some reason? Are the fender ornaments made that way? A little off center? I know that sounds naive but just a guess. No matter what I try putting on this fender it is whopper jawed and annoying. I may have to re-drill these holes or my OCD won't be able to stand what I eventually install on my fender whether it be a light or an ornament.

- finally, I am looking for the parts I need. If anyone has an ornament, grips, handlebars, or other correct parts I need, I would be highly interested.

I'm not going for pristine and I would never restore this since the original paint has such a beautiful patina but I would eventually like to get it to factory correct parts for my particular year. Thanks soooo very much for any help and insight. Have a great week!

Wade


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh yeah - I also need the proper drop stand, obviously! Looking for that as well.


----------



## Kstone (Jan 14, 2018)

What a BEAUTY


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 14, 2018)

What a killer bike hawkster!! I believe I seen a fender ornament on eBay couple days ago. Did you by Chance see it as well? Good luck with your search and great job man. It looks killer!!


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 14, 2018)

Holy Schmoly! Congrats


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 14, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> What a killer bike hawkster!! I believe I seen a fender ornament on eBay couple days ago. Did you by Chance see it as well? Good luck with your search and great job man. It looks killer!!



https://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-bi...769299?hash=item5b429f70d3:g:6WAAAOSwKXdaV32t


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 14, 2018)

I dig that huge reflector and the photos in the shop window too


----------



## buickmike (Jan 14, 2018)

Well done


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 14, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> I dig that huge reflector and the photos in the shop window too



I want the "Sorry, we're drinking " sign...


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 14, 2018)

What brand tires are those? Looks killer on that bike.


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 14, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> What a killer bike hawkster!! I believe I seen a fender ornament on eBay couple days ago. Did you by Chance see it as well? Good luck with your search and great job man. It looks killer!!




Thanks for the heads up and the kind words. I did see that ornament on eBay this week. I think a shiny ornament will just look so odd on that bike, lol. I considered buying it and aging it to match the patina but I may just have a friend of mine do a metal facsimile. He's pretty amazing with a chunk of metal. I also have a Western Flyer fender ornament I have had for years just waiting for the right bike. Depending on this bike's year, that may be the way to go.


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 14, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> What brand tires are those? Looks killer on that bike.




They're Carlisle Lightnings. They were on a trashed girls bike I bought but they looked near NOS under 10 layers of dirt. They have the flashing down the center and could not have seen the road very much at all although they do have some light cracking from age. I wouldn't be afraid to ride these tires daily, though. How they survived that many years on that twisted mess of a bike without aging more than they did is mind boggling.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 14, 2018)

Wow Wade! That patina is PERFECT. Show us some before pics. Good job and awesome bike buddy.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 14, 2018)

hawkster19 said:


> Thanks for the heads up and the kind words. I did see that ornament on eBay this week. I think a shiny ornament will just look so odd on that bike, lol. I considered buying it and aging it to match the patina but I may just have a friend of mine do a metal facsimile. He's pretty amazing with a chunk of metal. I also have a Western Flyer fender ornament I have had for years just waiting for the right bike. Depending on this bike's year, that may be the way to go.



Just sand it down and let it rust a bit


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 14, 2018)

Those tires belong on there also, love em.


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 14, 2018)

And for reference, I did pull the other two bikes out and snap a shot of both of them. I haven't touched anything on these except to pull off a gorgeous pair of reflector grips, just to keep them safe. Even the pigeon poo is still intact. 


 

 If you see anything on these that you're for sure should go on the Mercury, please speak up. I think the correct gooseneck and handlebars for the Mercury are in there.


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 14, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Just sand it down and let it rust a bit




That ornament on eBay is chrome painted plastic so no rusting possible, lol.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 14, 2018)

hawkster19 said:


> That ornament on eBay is chrome painted plastic so no rusting possible, lol.



lol....I didn't see that.


----------



## stoney (Jan 14, 2018)

Great pick off the scrap pile. Congrats


----------



## stoney (Jan 14, 2018)

hawkster19 said:


> They're Carlisle Lightnings. They were on a trashed girls bike I bought but they looked near NOS under 10 layers of dirt. They have the flashing down the center and could not have seen the road very much at all although they do have some light cracking from age. I wouldn't be afraid to ride these tires daily, though. How they survived that many years on that twisted mess of a bike without aging more than they did is mind boggling.




They looked to me like "snake bellies"


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 14, 2018)

stoney said:


> They looked to me like "snake bellies"




Snake bellies is what the hobby coined them as. But they are "Lighting" by Carlisle.


----------



## bike (Jan 14, 2018)

or pharis newark ohio ....predecessor brand making same tire also aka snakebellies


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 14, 2018)

stoney said:


> They looked to me like "snake bellies"




Same exact thing - Carlisle Lightning tires are commonly called snake bellies. So correct either way!


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 14, 2018)

And, yes, that's exactly how my tires are also labeled.


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 14, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Wow Wade! That patina is PERFECT. Show us some before pics. Good job and awesome bike buddy.




Here it is the day after I found it. It's the only image I have of it before and it's off my cellphone and not very clear. The only thing I had done to it at this point was remove the Torrington 8's to soak them and I was trying to figure out the grips. The grips that were on it at purchase were the torpedo grips but they are a gnarled mess.

I need to get better at remembering to take "before" images, lol. I just don't think about it at all.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 14, 2018)

hawkster19 said:


> Here it is the day after I found it. It's the only image I have of it before and it's off my cellphone and not very clear. The only thing I had done to it at this point was remove the Torrington 8's to soak them and I was trying to figure out the grips. The grips that were on it at purchase were the torpedo grips but they are a gnarled mess.
> 
> I need to get better at remembering to take "before" images, lol. I just don't think about it at all.View attachment 738017



Heck of a clean up job.


----------



## bon (Jan 15, 2018)

Those bikes aren’t even scrap worthy! Glad you were able to save them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 15, 2018)

What a great score, also a great job cleaning it up!  Enjoy!


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 15, 2018)

Very nice find, looks great!


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 16, 2018)

I used my Western Flyer fender ornament so I'm down to needing grips, a drop stand, and what I would assume are the correct Torrington bars. The ones that came on here are Torringtons but I think they're not the correct ones. Does anyone know for sure? And can anyone help me with the year for this after noting all the frames noteworthy particulars?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2018)

I for one am glad to see an original paint Merc with pinched fenders & a 3 slotted chainring. That means mine is correct & I can consider painting it! Congrats on a great find. You need a set of Prewar Torrington "Halfmoon" bars. I believe orig bars are a cramped 20" wide. I swapped in a set of wider postwar 24" wide bars for a roomier ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2018)

hawkster19 said:


> I used my Western Flyer fender ornament so I'm down to needing grips, a drop stand, and what I would assume are the correct Torrington bars. The ones that came on here are Torringtons but I think they're not the correct ones. Does anyone know for sure? And can anyone help me with the year for this after noting all the frames noteworthy particulars?



@kreika


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 16, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I for one am glad to see an original paint Merc with pinched fenders & a 3 slotted chainring. That means mine is correct & I can consider painting it! Congrats on a great find. You need a set of Prewar Torrington "Halfmoon" bars. I believe orig bars are a cramped 20" wide. I swapped in a set of wider postwar 24" wide bars for a roomier ride.




Thanks for that info, Mike. Love that ride, BTW! Make sure you keep us updated on the finished restoration.


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Jan 16, 2018)

The bars and stem on this bike belong on the Merc.  Swap em out.  Nice bike!!!


----------



## kreika (Jan 16, 2018)

Here’s the serial ranges.First two letters then numbers.  MD 39 ME40 MF 41 MG 42 yes there are 42’s. And your fenders and everything is correct. Mercury made these bikes in two styles. Don’t let anyone convince you otherwise. It’s bitchen!!! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## kreika (Jan 16, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I for one am glad to see an original paint Merc with pinched fenders & a 3 slotted chainring. That means mine is correct & I can consider painting it! Congrats on a great find. You need a set of Prewar Torrington "Halfmoon" bars. I believe orig bars are a cramped 20" wide. I swapped in a set of wider postwar 24" wide bars for a roomier ride.
> View attachment 738547
> View attachment 738548




Hate to be a poo poo pants Mike but your frames wrong for those fenders and chainring. Check out hawksters seatpost area. Your frame takes the two cut outs on the chain ring and non pinched fenders. I may have extra parts if you have to be 100% correct. It’s sweet as is!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2018)

kreika said:


> Hate to be a poo poo pants Mike but your frames wrong for those fenders and chainring. Check out hawksters seatpost area. Your frame takes the two cut outs on the chain ring and non pinched fenders. I may have extra parts if you have to be 100% correct. It’s sweet as is!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2018)

kreika said:


> Hate to be a poo poo pants Mike but your frames wrong for those fenders and chainring. Check out hawksters seatpost area. Your frame takes the two cut outs on the chain ring and non pinched fenders. I may have extra parts if you have to be 100% correct. It’s sweet as is!!!



I actually have a set of the standard Merc fenders just in case. I'd be interested in a chainring & crank if you have one available.


----------



## bike (Jan 16, 2018)

kreika said:


> Hate to be a poo poo pants Mike but your frames wrong for those fenders and chainring. Check out hawksters seatpost area. Your frame takes the two cut outs on the chain ring and non pinched fenders. I may have extra parts if you have to be 100% correct. It’s sweet as is!!!




Can anyone post catalog pages,or pix of an original bike like Mikes to show the differences?
Pic of the correct drop stand for Hawksters bike?(I may have one)
Thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2018)

bike said:


> Can anyone post catalog pages,or pix of an original bike like Mikes to show the differences?
> Pic of the correct drop stand for Hawksters bike?(I may have one)
> Thanks



Here is a 1941 Mercury catalog I added to my albums. Looks like my frame with the conventional flat fenders.
https://thecabe.com/forum/media/1941-merc.26381/


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2018)

Another "Pinche" fendered Merc


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2018)

Another picked up by @scrubbinrims  a while back.


----------



## kreika (Jan 16, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I actually have a set of the standard Merc fenders just in case. I'd be interested in a chairing & crank if you have one available.




I’ll take a look. You might just need the chainring.


----------



## kreika (Jan 16, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Another "Pinche" fendered Merc
> 
> View attachment 738747




Nice 41!!!


----------



## kreika (Jan 16, 2018)

bike said:


> Can anyone post catalog pages,or pix of an original bike like Mikes to show the differences?
> Pic of the correct drop stand for Hawksters bike?(I may have one)
> Thanks




I’d really like to also see some catalog pics of this other build style. All the adds I’ve seen are of the round fender end type....


----------



## kreika (Jan 16, 2018)

Wade does your rear fender still have the drop stand clip? They break often and are a real pain to replace.The drop stands are the usual looking ones but have a little bend near the top to catch the frame ears.  The correct rear reflector for the rack has the raised nipples all over face. The correct bars are Torrington’s U-shaped bars. Usually the narrow ones. I can’t ride like that so I use the wider ones.


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 16, 2018)

T.J. Higgins said:


> View attachment 738661
> 
> 
> The bars and stem on this bike belong on the Merc.  Swap em out.  Nice bike!!!




The only issue is, man, those bars are seriously compromised. It looks like at some point they were crushed between a car and the side of garage or some other equally disgusting act. I can try to get them right but these things are really whacked. I had a feeling those bars were the right ones!

Thanks so darn much for that great info. I'm going to walk over there right now and check my serial numbers. I've been meaning to do that since purchasing it......


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2018)

hawkster19 said:


> The only issue is, man, those bars are seriously compromised. It looks like at some point they were crushed between a car and the side of garage or some other equally disgusting act. I can try to get them right but these things are really whacked. I had a feeling those bars were the right ones!
> 
> Thanks so darn much for that great info. I'm going to walk over there right now and check my serial numbers. I've been meaning to do that since purchasing it......



Those U bars are pretty common. You shouldn't have a problem finding a nice set.


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 16, 2018)

kreika said:


> Here’s the serial ranges.First two letters then numbers.  MD 39 ME40 MF 41 MG 42 yes there are 42’s. And your fenders and everything is correct. Mercury made these bikes in two styles. Don’t let anyone convince you otherwise. It’s bitchen!!! Enjoy!!!!




Okay, so, I swear mine says "MG 1062". Now, I know you're going to say, "I'm sure that's a '4' and not a '1'". But I'm attaching an image for everyone's opinion.


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 16, 2018)

kreika said:


> Wade does your rear fender still have the drop stand clip? They break often and are a real pain to replace.The drop stands are the usual looking ones but have a little bend near the top to catch the frame ears.  The correct rear reflector for the rack has the raised nipples all over face. The correct bars are Torrington’s U-shaped bars. Usually the narrow ones. I can’t ride like that so I use the wider ones.




My clip is gone but the entire bracket to connect one is still there. I seriously can't thank you enough for all the information and taking the time. I've been waiting for someone to know all this stuff!


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 16, 2018)

bike said:


> Can anyone post catalog pages,or pix of an original bike like Mikes to show the differences?
> Pic of the correct drop stand for Hawksters bike?(I may have one)
> Thanks



 I'd love to get a hold of that stand if it's correct!


----------



## kreika (Jan 16, 2018)

hawkster19 said:


> Okay, so, I swear mine says "MG 1062". Now, I know you're going to say, "I'm sure that's a '4' and not a '1'". But I'm attaching an image for everyone's opinion.
> 
> View attachment 738915




1942. That’s the last of the last.  Very cool!!!


----------



## kreika (Jan 16, 2018)

hawkster19 said:


> My clip is gone but the entire bracket to connect one is still there. I seriously can't thank you enough for all the information and taking the time. I've been waiting for someone to know all this stuff!




That bracket is or should be riveted to the fender stay and fender. Getting the broken chunk off of it is a real pain. The spot weld them with four or five zaps. I rebuilt one....ugh. Serious heat. Grinding then reattaching.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm pretty certain I have a set of Torrington bars I would donate to this bike! Send me a pm and I'll get you some pics if interested.


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 16, 2018)

kreika said:


> That bracket is or should be riveted to the fender stay and fender. Getting the broken chunk off of it is a real pain. The spot weld them with four or five zaps. I rebuilt one....ugh. Serious heat. Grinding then reattaching.




I think I misunderstood what you meant. I think everything is still there on my fender except the clip itself? I'm attaching an image. I have only two other bikes with drop stands so I may be misunderstanding what you are getting at. I thought if I bought a stand and the clip that the clip would fit up in there and all I'd have to do it screw it to the fender.


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 16, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> I'm pretty certain I have a set of Torrington bars I would donate to this bike! Send me a pm and I'll get you some pics if interested.




THAT would be amazing!


----------



## kreika (Jan 16, 2018)

hawkster19 said:


> I think I misunderstood what you meant. I think everything is still there on my fender except the clip itself? I'm attaching an image. I have only two other bikes with drop stands so I may be misunderstanding what you are getting at. I thought if I bought a stand and the clip that the clip would fit up in there and all I'd have to do it screw it to the fender.
> 
> View attachment 738921




The clip goes into that lower piece. On the inside facing down. Strange I don’t see any of it left??? Usually it snaps off leaving the welded piece with that part you pictured. Any pics of the inside of the tank?


----------



## kreika (Jan 16, 2018)

Top pic is of a repaired drop stand clip mount piece.

Bottom pic of og paint 1940. If you can see it....not best pic.Sorry.  Earlier style was mounted with rear fender stay. Later its mounted lower with its own rivets. I’m sure after kids breaking them and the complaints of having to disassemble the fender and stay they opted for its own attachment point. Then drill out and replace for an easier less intrusive repair.


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 16, 2018)

So this hole on the fender has nothing to do with the clip? I thought just by looking at mine that the clip would slide under that lower bar and then screw in up there at that hole. Again, I know I sound silly to someone who has done these but this is my first attempt so thanks for being patient.


----------



## kreika (Jan 16, 2018)

hawkster19 said:


> So this hole on the fender has nothing to do with the clip? I thought just by looking at mine that the clip would slide under that lower bar and then screw in up there at that hole. Again, I know I sound silly to someone who has done these but this is my first attempt so thanks for being patient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kreika (Jan 16, 2018)

Sorry my response got sucked into your question above


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 17, 2018)

I figured out how to read your response, lol. Again, thanks. I appreciate all your help and I have just a few more questions for you - or anyone else who wants to chime in - if you don't mind indulging me.

Which pedals would have been factory for this bicycle? This had the 8's at purchase but the other two bikes had Person's teardrops and Person's Supremes, respectively. I've seen other people's Pacemakers with all three of those. I suppose it doesn't matter but just so I know. Also, in 1942 this type of bicycle would have been sold through Western Auto among other outlets, correct? So using the Western Flyer emblem I have will get me by? I'll search for a Mercury emblem but the Western Flyer I had already will make the bike complete for the time being. Plus I love that WF emblem and always have. It may just stay. It looks damn good on there.

I finally freed the gooseneck and handlebars from the other bicycle and worked in the garage last night for a while trying to straighten the bars. I did a pretty good job but without heating them in this weather (my garage isn't much warmer than the 3 degrees it was outside last night). I will try more later this weekend when it warms up and I am not afraid of cracking something. They'll never be perfect and I may just use the bars Zach so graciously offered (thanks, Zach!). Can someone please just confirm these parts would have come from this bike? I'm pretty sure I've gotten it figured out. Thanks!

I'm attaching images of the parts I think belong on here (including the destroyed torpedo grips)


----------



## bike (Jan 17, 2018)

Here is a pic of my dropstand- dont know what it fits but maybe someone can chime in thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2018)

bike said:


> Here is a pic of my dropstand- dont know what it fits but maybe someone can chime in thanks
> View attachment 739154 View attachment 739155



I believe that's Columbia/Westfield


----------



## bike (Jan 17, 2018)

^^^ thanks


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 17, 2018)

New pics with the correct bars, stem and WF ornament. I also straightened the rear rack. The bars aren't pretty and still a bit askew but they'll do for now. The ornament is more tarnished than it looks in the afternoon light but it does match the patina better than it appears in the images. 

Just need the stand, correct grips and to age some of those shiny screws I had to use on the shroud and tank and I think it will be to my satisfaction. I also may take my seat down to the upholstery repair store a block away from my studio and see what they can do about the seat. I'd like to keep it consistent with the look of the bike but maybe just have them sew an aged leather top onto it and leave everything untouched. The top looks pretty tacky.

Thanks for all the extremely helpful info everyone provided. It's most appreciated.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 17, 2018)

I love it, I may get mine out and clean it up.


----------



## kreika (Jan 17, 2018)

hawkster19 said:


> I figured out how to read your response, lol. Again, thanks. I appreciate all your help and I have just a few more questions for you - or anyone else who wants to chime in - if you don't mind indulging me.
> 
> Which pedals would have been factory for this bicycle? This had the 8's at purchase but the other two bikes had Person's teardrops and Person's Supremes, respectively. I've seen other people's Pacemakers with all three of those. I suppose it doesn't matter but just so I know. Also, in 1942 this type of bicycle would have been sold through Western Auto among other outlets, correct? So using the Western Flyer emblem I have will get me by? I'll search for a Mercury emblem but the Western Flyer I had already will make the bike complete for the time being. Plus I love that WF emblem and always have. It may just stay. It looks damn good on there.
> 
> ...




I think 8’s are correct. Bars and stem look good too. I like the WF also here’s mine.


----------



## hawkster19 (Jan 17, 2018)

That's a beauty for sure!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 19, 2018)

I want one!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 20, 2018)

kreika said:


> I like the WF also here’s mine.


----------



## kreika (Jan 20, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 740601[/QUOTE
> 
> Very cool. Wish they had a model break down on what they were equipped with.


----------

